# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  A humble setup.

## Wild Ginger

Hey ya guys, was browsing though the tanks at C328 and found this tank with black silicon which measured 1ft for its width & breadth and 1.8ft for the height. Thickness is 6mm. Found it rather appealing as in aesthetic values and so i bought it. Wondering what to do with it, and in e end i decided to turn it into a vivarium but only thing for this was that i will be placing foreground plants in the water area as well. 

Here is a look into the transformation....

Here's the unfinished look wif all the bare rockscapes that i carved out of black styrofoam. 


And here is the intermediate stage, just pruning back the saligena ferns in shape hence the fallen leaves on the gravel. 


And below is a few shots of the finished overall look but not yet included the water as well as the waterfall feature. 



Last but not least a top angled shot of the scape.


I'll update ya guys as to when i've added the foreground plants and have the waterfall feature running. 

Regards,
Phillip.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Franz

Oh boy, i love it already...

Time to go back and revamp my newly-set-up-messy-vivarium.

Heh, the only reason it's call a vivarium is because it got rocks, got water, sand n soil. :X

----------


## Franz

hey Ginger,

where do you get such a big block of styrofoam?

----------


## Wild Ginger

> hey Ginger,
> 
> where do you get such a big block of styrofoam?


Ya can purchase such from C328. They have it in a standard size of 3ft x 1.5ft if i'm not mistaken. 

Regards,
Phillip.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Wild Ginger

......................a walk in the clouds...........
just serenity by itself.......



Regards,
Phillip.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## johntan

Will it soften wif time?

----------


## Wild Ginger

> Will it soften wif time?


Hi John, styrofoams in general are expanded plastics in lay man terms. They're long lasting and will not soften nor change in shape in time to come. Hope these will clear of any doubts ya should have in using styrofoams as one of the materials in vivarium construction. 

Regards,
Phillip.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## ahkarboy

Really really creative!!!!!

----------


## cakchew

very outstanding~~~~

----------


## stormhawk

Superb set up Ginger.  :Well done:  

Just one thing, you mention Saligena Ferns. I think their genus name is _Selaginella_ or otherwise called Filmy Ferns.  :Wink:

----------


## Java

Beautiful setup. Where can I find this Saligena Fern? It really gives the vivarium the wabi-sabi look. Look forward to see a photo of the complete setup.

----------


## jja

> Beautiful setup. Where can I find this Saligena Fern? It really gives the vivarium the wabi-sabi look. Look forward to see a photo of the complete setup.



u can find them at Prince's ( Sungei Tengah)

----------


## Java

I was there yesterday! But I wouldn't have known how this beautiful Saligena Fern look anyway. Only chance on this thread this evening. Thanks for the information. Will look for it when I next visit.

----------


## jja

> I was there yesterday! But I wouldn't have known how this beautiful Saligena Fern look anyway. Only chance on this thread this evening. Thanks for the information. Will look for it when I next visit.


this saturday there will be a farm visit at lim chu kang. maybe u can join us. Maybe can detour to Prince on same day... come join us.. Ranma and me walk walk see see but if itchy maybe buy.. LOL

----------


## ranmasatome

i think if i walk walk and see see with you then sure itchy one...so actually almost sure buy one..lol...hahaha.. :Smug:

----------


## Terryz_

Philip is sure a vivarium Guru here...  :Flame:

----------


## aquaSynthesis

And 10 years later I brought this topic up again...heheheh..

Question sir: Where can I purchase that Saligena Fern? It's so nice!
Thanks so much!

----------


## aquaSynthesis

Tried to Google the name Saligena Fern, nothing came up.

----------


## tanchini88

Saligena fern is the plant in the background??

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gorilla83

> Tried to Google the name Saligena Fern, nothing came up.


your spelling is wrong, so can't find in google..
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selaginella

----------


## cosmico

Selaginella is a type of moss. Not an easy one to take care. Cranky just like Hemianthus callitrichoides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## triggerfish

Interesting! Mind sharing whether did you paint over your styrofoam upon carving? If so, what paint you used? Thank you.

----------

